# Dogtra Pheasant Launchers



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any one use the Dogtra Pheasant launchers? I was thinking of using them as diversions along with my wingers. I have seen the zinger box launcher and the new GU box launcher but at least $150 less do they do the same thing. I would probably launch smaller dead birds and bumpers out of it to get a higher throw. I appreciate any input.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

All right any reviews on the new GU box launcher or the Zinger box launcher yet? Chuck, please pm me a price for all box launchers that you sell. Thanks in advance,


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have used the following box launchers:

Innotek RL10 - their larger version:









Shur Flyte









I used the Innotek electronics with the Innotek launcher and switched to TT Pro with my Shur Flyte one.

I liked the Shur Flyte launcher because it gets the bird higher up and a nicer throw. If you ever do live flier/upland kind of training the innotek in my opinion could not even get a pigeon up high enough to take a safe shot. Shur Flyte is a little more, but well worth it in my humble opinion.

Oh yeah, my Shur Flyte has the extra storage area for birds :roll: but the birds have a way of getting out, however I do use it to throw all the electronics in so they don't bang around in the back of the truck. I also throw a couple bumpers in just in case.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

I picked up one of the Dogtra box launchers from someone here on RTF about a year ago. It seems to work well for diversions, and I havent really tried using it for an upland flyer or anything yet, but it throws a small dead duck or 3" bumper about 8' ( I believe) with one end propped up on another 3" dummy. The only problem that I have had is that the roller bearing seems to hang when its under pressure. I left the launcher in the back of my truck one night and it got rained on, so the bearing got wet and had some (very little) surface rust. Now I have to oil it everytime I use it or it will not release the launch mechanisim. Not a big problem, I just havent gotten around to replacing the bearing.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't speak for the Dogtra product but Zinger Winger's Uplander is awesome. I use it for marks, with a 3" bumpers, dokken, or small birds at 200+ yrds - no problem! It is very well made, and is easily hidden.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

I can't speak for any of the other ones you've mentioned here. But, I have the Dogtra Duck/Pheasant size, and like it. It's also got and adjustable tension on the spring. I launch pigeons, bumpers, pheasants and ducks out of it. Works well. Tighten it up for ducks, though. Tighten it up with a bumper, and it will throw a pretty nice mark. Had a problem with it at first. (wouldn't launch all the time. found out the wire to the reciever wasn't making good contact.) Called Dogtra and they had a new reciever at my house in a few days. I would like to hear about some of the other ones also, from someone who's used all of them. See if any of them do something that mine doesn't.


----------

